# Able to get OpenPose working on FreeBSD 13.1



## First_Law_of_Unix (Oct 2, 2022)

Hello,

I was able to get OpenPose working on FreeBSD 13.1
Their github has 25K stars:








						GitHub - CMU-Perceptual-Computing-Lab/openpose: OpenPose: Real-time multi-person keypoint detection library for body, face, hands, and foot estimation
					

OpenPose: Real-time multi-person keypoint detection library for body, face, hands, and foot estimation - GitHub - CMU-Perceptual-Computing-Lab/openpose: OpenPose: Real-time multi-person keypoint de...




					github.com
				




It's a real cool project in machine vision. Has many uses in wide ranges of applications.






It requires Caffe as a dependency.
The maintainer "Yuri" was able to resurrect it from the old port at graphics/caffe to the new port at misc/caffe.

This is great news, because now I can get busy and write OpenCL code for it from scratch to be accelerated on AMD/Intel Arc GPUs.

I was not able to get OpenCL working on it by default since Caffe needs to be built with OpenCL for OpenPose to run using OpenCL.
It seems only AMD Vega GPUs only work with OpenCL for OpenPose, to bad for users who have the decent AMD GPUs like RX-580/RX-590.
I'm sure NVIDIA/Intel GPUs might work on OpenCL but haven't tested it.

So far "CPU_ONLY" works. But it takes like 5 mins to display a single frame. Have no idea why it's that way and taking so long/lagging...

I'll show the steps needed to get it to work, but requires many tweaking.
You can find most of the issues solved on OpenPose's github "issues" section where I post every issue and included the solve for it.

Wonder if this should be ported on FreeBSD...


----------

